# Canyon - Hier ist der Kunde der letzte A...



## TobyJoeH (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

nun ist es mal Zeit meinem Ärger Luft zu verschaffen:

- Ende April habe ich das Torque Trailflow 7.0 bestellt, welches in KW23 
  geliefert werden sollte. Bis dahin war die Welt noch i. O.

- Ende KW22 habe ich per E-Mail angefragt, ob das Fahrrad Anfang oder 
   Ende KW 23 geliefert wird.

- Ca. 2 Stunden später erhielt ich eine E-Mail, dass mein Rahmen be-
   schädigt ist und keine Freigabe für die Montage erfolgen kann,
   jedoch hätten sie ein Torque Trailflow 7.0 in einer anderen Farbe,
   welches am Ausfallende einen Schweißnahtfehler hat und dies            könnten sie mir alternativ für eine Preisminderung von 
!!70,00 Euro!! (nicht mal 3 Prozent des VK) anbieten, alternativ müsste ich bis mindestens KW 33 warten. War natürlich super, weil ich sämtliche Vorhaben streichen konnte.

- Nach etlichen E-Mails hin und her und mit lächerlichen Versuchen mich 
  "zufrieden" zu stellen, hatte ich die Schnauze voll und stornierte den 
  Auftrag, nach 4 Wochen vergebenen Wartens und bestellte erneut,
  allerdings ein Torque 6.0 Playzone.

- Dies wurde, aber erst wieder nach einigen Missverständnissen, Ende 
  KW24 ausgeliefert. 

- Als ich das Rad dann bei der Post abholte fiel mir auf dass die Verpackung beschädigt war und das Schaltwerk hinten und die Kette
aus dem Karton herausragten, das Schaltwerk war verbogen und verkratzt.

- Trotz all dem nahm ich es nach einer Schadensmeldung mit nach 
   Hause, vllt. könnte man es ja geradebiegen.

- Als wir das Rad montierten, fiel uns auf dass u. a. die Dämpferpumpe 
   fehlte und die Sattelstütze sich nicht in den Schaft schieben liess.

- Also schickte ich das Rad zurück, zuerst zur DHL-Zentrale zur Begutachtung des Schaden am Schaltwerk, welches ja ihr verschulden 
war. Die lieben Leute der DHL schickten es dann wieder Retour zu
Canyon, wo es heute ankam

- ein gewisser HERR JÖRG OLIG, welcher mehr als unfreundlich war, teilte mir dann mit dass ich in 3 - 6 Wochen mit einer erneuten Lieferung 
rechnen kann... 

3 - 6 Wochen... also ich weiß nicht wie ihr das seht... aber ich finde das
alles mehr als ne Frechheit


----------



## off_by_one (28. Juni 2010)

Stück Brot zum Wein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobyJoeH (28. Juni 2010)

Lieber n Fahrrad zum fahrn...


----------



## sh0rt (28. Juni 2010)

Abbestellen oder warten. Wenigstens haben Sie dir den defekten Rahmen nicht aufgebaut und geschickt.


----------



## TobyJoeH (28. Juni 2010)

Ja des wärs ja noch gewesen...


----------



## Matzell (28. Juni 2010)

versender bike eben  
such dir nen händler vor ort gibt bessere als Canyon


----------



## TobyJoeH (28. Juni 2010)

Ja, wobei Preis/Leistungs-V. eigentlich schon der Wahnsinn ist. 
Aber irgendwo müssen halt Abstriche machen... Nur ********
wenns diese beim Service machen...


----------



## KONA_pepe (28. Juni 2010)

Erstmal kann ich dich verstehen, da ich ähnliches mit meinem Rahmen von Cube hatte. Allerdings schaue mal in den Kalender und in die Threads über Canyon hier. Du hast eben zu ner schlechten Zeit bestellt, in der auch noch zig andere auf die Idee kommen ein Canyon zu kaufen. Da kann man auch gleich in der Zeit um die Eurobike rum bestellen.


----------



## TobyJoeH (28. Juni 2010)

Du, dass der Andrang auf Canyon-Bikes momentan imens ist habe ich auch schon mitbekommen, dass es da mal zu Engpässen kommen kann, ist auch verständlich.
Dass auch bei der Rahmenherstellung Fehler unterlaufen können... logisch kein 
Problem... 

Aber dass man als Kunde so unverschämt abgespeist wird, find ich absolut inakzeptabel...

Aber mal schauen, hab ein Ultimatum gesetzt und wenn bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt nichts zustande kommt, dann wird halt nochmals storniert und ein anderer, mehr geeigneter
Hersteller/Händler aufgesucht.


----------



## Bergschlampe (28. Juni 2010)

Billig beim Versender kaufen, aber First-Class Service fordern. Passt nicht zusammen.


----------



## TobyJoeH (28. Juni 2010)

First-Class? Was soll denn da bitte First-Class-Service dran sein? 
Recht auf ein einwandfreies Produkt?
Recht auf Einhaltung der Liefertermine?

Klär mich bitte mal auf, was deiner Meinung nach First-Class-Service ist, denn ich definiere dies immer noch als Grundforderung eines Käufers an den Verkäufer, weiß
ja nicht aus welcher Welt du stammst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. Juni 2010)

meineserachtens sind die warte und lieferzeiten eine frechheit. dann noch der nachlass von gewaltigen 70 euro auf einen defekten rahmen. nen lackfehler okay, aber mit schweissnähten ist nich zu spassen. wenn der mir bei dem letzten anruf so patzig geworden wäre, hätt ich dem direkt gesacht: ich empfehle sie weiter und trete vom kauf zurück. frei nach dem motto: es haben auch andere mütter schöne töchter.


----------



## TobyJoeH (28. Juni 2010)

Na ja... Warte- und Lieferzeiten sind schon ok, auch verstÃ¤ndlich, aber sowas ist fÃ¼r mich halt einfach ne Frechheit...

Aber vielleicht sollte ich mal die obligatorische Nacht drÃ¼ber schlafen, vllt. sieht morgen die Welt schon anders aus...

Und wenn nicht dann schreib i meine Klausuren diese Woche noch und dann hab ich Zeit mich mit voller Boshaftigkeit der besagten Firma zu widmen.

Die 70 â¬ entsprechen genau 2,917 Prozent des VK


----------



## OetztalerMaidle (28. Juni 2010)

Hmmmh wenn es sich wirklich so verhält, dann is das ganze schon ärgerlich. Vorallem das Angebot eines fehlerhaft geschweissten Rahmens in einer anderen Farbe um einen müden 70er reduziert is schon keck. Das das umbestellte Playzone transportbeschädigt war, is halt a Pech, jetzt geht die Warterei wieder von vorn los. Ich tät wohl stornieren, weil da is scheinbar der Wurm drinnen  Aber andererseits würd ich aufs Torque nicht verzichten, is ein geiles Bike. Und für den Preis sowieso. Wenns dann noch die neue Wippe dranhat...
Mmmm schlaf mal drüber, schwierig schwierig


----------



## the.saint (28. Juni 2010)

Also Leute übertreibts mal nicht:

Schweißnahtfehler heißt doch nicht automatisch dass die Naht nicht hält (Einschlüsse, Schlackereste, usw)! Canyon würde damit ein recht hohes Risiko eingehen, einen wissentlich "gefährlichen" Rahmen zu verkaufen. 

Es wird wohl eher so sein, dass die Naht nicht "schön" ist (unregelmäßiger Verlauf, entspricht nicht geforderten optischen Spezifikationen). Vielleicht genauer erkundigen, und nen extra rabatt verhandeln  ...(zugegeben ich vermute hier auch, aber so hört sich das mal spontan für mich an)

Nicht sauber ausgeriebene Sitzrohre gibts häufig, bei anderen Herstellern auch, nur da machts dann halt der Händler...dürfte aber eigentlich nicht passieren, da Canyon ja den Rahmen aufbaut, probe fährt, auseinanderbaut und versendet...

DHL+nicht ganz perfekt verpackt....aua, einfach super ärgerlich und man regt sich schnell auf, weil man ja biken will und es einfach nicht mehr erwarten kann (auch verständlich). Nacht drüber schlafen is glaub das Beste.

Bei solchen Problemen würde ich einfach mal empfehlen direkt mit den Ansprechpartner von Canyon aus dem Forum hier Kontakt aufzunehmen. Sind in der Regel sehr freundlich, helfen schnell und unkompliziert.


----------



## Der alte Sack (28. Juni 2010)

Bergschlampe schrieb:


> Billig beim Versender kaufen, aber First-Class Service fordern. Passt nicht zusammen.



die kiste ist wohl nicht wirklich "billig" und auch canyon vermeidet  diesen terminus wohl eher auch - preiswert trifft es sicher eher - warum sollte das nicht mit service zusammenpassen ? canyon spart eine menge an marge, händlerbetreuung und logistik - allerdings sollte man das eben nicht nur zum preistreiben nutzen sondern für service / kapazitätsanpassung und interne qualitätsverbesserung auch noch was abzweigen.

die gebühren für die turnusmäszigen serviceleistungen fand ich schon immer unverschämt insbesondere für das was dann tatsächlich gemacht wird - die aufwändige (finanziell wie zeitlich) hin und her senderei kommt noch obendrauf. 

da muss eben ganz rationell mal ein vor- und nachteil script verfassen und sollte damit ruckzuck zur entscheidung kommen.


----------



## BillGehts (28. Juni 2010)

Wer bei Canyon noch kauft der ist selbst Schuld. Der ganze Laden ist eine einzige Servicewüste.

Es gibt mittlerweile so tolle Alternativen. Das Stevens Fluent ist ein tolles Marathonfully und kostet nur unwesentlich mehr als das XC. Haibike bietet mittlerweile auch tolle Bikes. Niemand wird gezwungen hier zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnuffi78 (28. Juni 2010)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Wer bei Canyon noch kauft der ist selbst Schuld. Der ganze Laden ist eine einzige Servicewüste.
> 
> Es gibt mittlerweile so tolle Alternativen. Das Stevens Fluent ist ein tolles Marathonfully und kostet nur unwesentlich mehr als das XC. Haibike bietet mittlerweile auch tolle Bikes. Niemand wird gezwungen hier zu kaufen.


 
Also von meinem Stevens-Fachhändler könnte ich Geschichten erzählen, da kommt dir das kalte grausen. Fachhändler und Stevens ist für mich gestorben. Ich kaufe nur noch bei Canyon. Super Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis durch den Direktverkauf und bisher nur prima Erfahrungen mit dem Service!


----------



## Xplosion51 (28. Juni 2010)

Da Canyon durchaus einen Ruf zu verlieren hat wird Toby bestimmt eine versöhnliche Lösung angeboten

MfG


----------



## duD3 (29. Juni 2010)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Es gibt mittlerweile so tolle Alternativen. Das Stevens Fluent ist ein tolles Marathonfully und kostet nur unwesentlich mehr als das XC.


 
Wo geht es hier um Marathonfullys ?   Ich könnte ihm auch nen audi a3 empfehlen, bis jetzt nämlich alles super.

Ausserdem weiss ich grad net was der Threadstarter von uns will.
Wie können wir helfen ?


----------



## Cortezsi (29. Juni 2010)

Bergschlampe schrieb:


> Billig beim Versender kaufen, aber First-Class Service fordern. Passt nicht zusammen.



Sorry, aber die Aussage ist ein Schmarrn.

Vorab, ich bin mit meinem Canyon absolut zufrieden, wirklich ein Traum.

1.
Sooo billig ist Canyon auch nicht. Es gibt einen unverhandelbaren Fixpreis bei Canyon, beim Händler kann ich mind. 10% (eher 20%) raushandeln.
Da relativiert sich dieser "Wahnsinnspreis" bei Canyon sehr sehr schnell bzw. ist oft teurer als die Konkurrenz.

2.
Das ist kein "First-Calss-Service" der hier gefordert wird, sondern das absolute Minimum an Service.

Nebenbei bemerkt:
Die 70 Euro sind ein Witz...


----------



## Strider (29. Juni 2010)

Man niemand von euch weiß was an dem -70 Euro Rad nicht stimmt. Gibts hier hei Foto oder sonst was?


----------



## MelleD (29. Juni 2010)

Wieso haste dich auch von dem Mitarbeiter so aufpflaumen lassen?
Hätte ihm gesagt, dass das auch in nem netteren Ton geht, wenn er es immernoch nicht hinbekommt, mit seinem Vorgesetzten. Ganz einfach.
Man muss sich halt darüber im Klaren sein, wenn man ein Versender bestellt, dass da was schief laufen kann und Wartezeiten auf einen zukommen...
Das selbe wirste haben, wenn du dein Bike zur Wartung hinschickst oder die Gabel oder oder oder...

Wolltest nur mal kurz deinen Frust loswerden oder was erwartest du nun von uns?


----------



## Cortezsi (29. Juni 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Wolltest nur mal kurz deinen Frust loswerden oder was erwartest du nun von uns?



Naja, ich find das schon wichtig, das sowas hier angesprochen wird.


----------



## MelleD (29. Juni 2010)

kann ja auch hier angesprochen werden, hab ich nichts gegen. 

Nur sich beschweren, weil man am Telefon den Mund nicht aufkriegt? Ich hätte den zusammengefalten am Telefon und da meinem Unmut Luft gemacht.

Vielleicht hat er ja Glück, dass nen Canyon-Mitarbeiter es hier im Forum liest und sich mit ihm in Kontakt setzt. Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal.

Nur noch mal am Schluß: Ich kann es sehr gut verstehen, dass TobyJoeH sich aufregt. Nur sind wir hier die falsche Stelle. 
Ich hatte noch keine Probleme mit irgendeinem Mitarbeiter. Schade ist halt, dass der negative Eindruck überwiegt, die Leute, die positive Erfahrungen machen, werden keinen Thread aufmachen und mal loben.


----------



## USPB (29. Juni 2010)

Moin,

ich habe das Foto mal in mein Album gestellt. (70 â¬ Preisnachlass) Hab das Angebot freundlich abgelehnt und das wars ..... 

GruÃ


----------



## Strider (29. Juni 2010)

Also damit hätte ich zum Beispiel kein problem gehabt, 5 Jahre Garantie haste ja trotzdem und wenn es die hält ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon_Support (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo TobyJoeH,

schick mir doch bitte mal deine Kundennr. sowie eine Telefonnr. unter der ich dich tagsüber gut erreichen kann. Dann werde ich gerne mal prüfen wie ich dir weiterhelfen kann.

Ich bin sehr zuversichtlich, dass wir auch in deinem Fall die passende Lösung finden werden.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Niels Wahl
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## MelleD (29. Juni 2010)

Strider schrieb:


> Also damit hätte ich zum Beispiel kein problem gehabt, 5 Jahre Garantie haste ja trotzdem und wenn es die hält ...


 
6 Jahre haste sogar


----------



## MB-Locke (29. Juni 2010)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Hallo TobyJoeH,
> 
> schick mir doch bitte mal deine Kundennr. sowie eine Telefonnr. unter der ich dich tagsüber gut erreichen kann. Dann werde ich gerne mal prüfen wie ich dir weiterhelfen kann.
> 
> ...



^^ siehst du, alles wird gut!


----------



## Rostlaube (29. Juni 2010)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> schick mir doch bitte mal deine Kundennr. sowie eine Telefonnr. unter der ich dich tagsüber gut erreichen kann. Dann werde ich gerne mal prüfen wie ich dir weiterhelfen kann.
> 
> Ich bin sehr zuversichtlich, dass wir auch in deinem Fall die passende Lösung finden werden.



Moin,

ich bin jedes mal wieder positiv überrascht, wie professionell und höflich ein Kundenservice auf solche flames wie hier reagiert. 

Keep up the good work!

Rostlaube, der in einer der größten Kundenservice-Orgas Deutschlands arbeitet.


----------



## sh0rt (29. Juni 2010)

Rostlaube schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin jedes mal wieder positiv überrascht, wie professionell und höflich ein Kundenservice auf solche flames wie hier reagiert.
> 
> Keep up the good work!



Wenn Herr Wahl sich einem Problem annimmt, dann gehts fix.


----------



## MelleD (29. Juni 2010)

Würde mich dann über ein Ergebnispost sehr freuen


----------



## Canyon_Support (29. Juni 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Würde mich dann über ein Ergebnispost sehr freuen



Der kommt sicher... Möchte mich aber jetzt nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster hängen, und schon einen Termin nennen.

@ Rostlaube & sh0rt: Danke fürs Lob 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Niels Wahl
Canyon


----------



## shocked (29. Juni 2010)

ich versteh nicht ganz, warum ich, laut der meinung einiger hier, bei einem versandhändler auf guten service verzichten muss?!


canyon wirbt mit dem slogan "setzen sie auf die nummer eins" und diesen muss man dann wohl auch umsetzen!


und mal ganz ehrlich, eigentlich sollte ein rahmen mit so einer naht bereits nachm schweissen als ausschuss in der presse landen und garnicht erst lackiert werden. und naja, 70 euro rabatt auf ausschuss? 


aber ich bin sehr sicher, dass alles seinen guten weg gehen wird, weil ihr wisst ja, wir habens mit der "nummer eins" zu tun  aber schade, dass erst der weg übers forum gemacht wurde, bzw gemacht werden musste.



just my two cents!


----------



## nadgrajin (29. Juni 2010)

shocked schrieb:


> und mal ganz ehrlich, eigentlich sollte ein rahmen mit so einer naht bereits nachm schweissen als ausschuss in der presse landen und garnicht erst lackiert werden. und naja, 70 euro rabatt auf ausschuss?



Wieso das? Nur weil eine Schweißnaht nicht ganz sauber aussieht? Ehrlich, da hab ich gerade in der IT Branche schon schlimmeres erlebt, wo Dir richtige Ausschußware(Netzteil zu unter dimensioniert bei klein Systemen) als vollwärtiges Produkt verkauft wurde ohne irgendwelche Nachlässe. Selbe gilt für die Automobilbranche wo ich ursprünglich mal meine Lehre gemacht hab bevor ich Studiert habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shocked (29. Juni 2010)

nadgrajin schrieb:


> Wieso das? Nur weil eine Schweißnaht nicht ganz sauber aussieht? Ehrlich, da hab ich gerade in der IT Branche schon schlimmeres erlebt, wo Dir richtige Ausschußware(Netzteil zu unter dimensioniert bei klein Systemen) als vollwärtiges Produkt verkauft wurde ohne irgendwelche Nachlässe. Selbe gilt für die Automobilbranche wo ich ursprünglich mal meine Lehre gemacht hab bevor ich Studiert habe.




ich kenn es von einem autohersteller, dass komplette kartons von der  palette gerutschte autoradios mitm hammer unbrauchbar gemacht werden,  damit diese nichtmehr verbaut werden obwohl nur ein gerät aus diesem  karton schaden genommen hat.

aber was solls, anderes thema 

direkt nach dem verschweissen hätte der rahmen unlackiert, nicht genauer ausgerichtet usw bestimmt einen minimalen materialwert um den es bestimmt nicht schade gewesen wäre ihn einfach auszusortieren. 

immerhin verlangt unser hobby/sport nach höchster festigkeit bei geringstem gewicht und daher denk ich, dass die rahmen schon am limit entworfen wurden und da sollte alles so sein, wie es beim designen vorhergesehen wurde. und ja, mir ist klar, dass immer eine sicherheit mit einberechnet wird 


just my other two cents


----------



## TobyJoeH (29. Juni 2010)

So,

also erstmal zu MelleD: Ich hab meinen Mund schon aufbekommen, das kannst du mir glauben ^^... doch abwarten oder alternativ stornieren waren die 2 Optionen... Abgesehen davon ist mir das Telefon ein sehr unliebsamer Kommunikationsweg, da sehr unpersönlich...

Aber egal, nun zum WESENTLICHEN:

Vor ca. 10 Minuten den Herrn Wahl / Fa. Canyon angeschrieben und vor 
5 Minuten prompt einen Anruf erhalten mit der Aussage, dass das Rad 
schnellstmöglich und evtl. sogar noch zu meinem geforderten LT bei mir 
eintreffen wird. 

Es gibt halt doch noch Canyon-Mitarbeiter denen was am Kunden liegt (wobei ich mit Herrn Nickel auch sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, dieser aber nur
über E-Mail kontaktierbar ist).

Mittlerweile ist die Erde wieder rund, das Wasser nass, der Himmel blau und ich rundum zufrieden...

Danke Herr Wahl!!


----------



## Cortezsi (29. Juni 2010)

Cool


----------



## OetztalerMaidle (29. Juni 2010)

Na schau, so schnell kanns gehen und alles wieder im Lot


----------



## MelleD (29. Juni 2010)

TobyJoeH schrieb:


> also erstmal zu MelleD: Ich hab meinen Mund schon aufbekommen, das kannst du mir glauben ^^... doch abwarten oder alternativ stornieren waren die 2 Optionen... Abgesehen davon ist mir das Telefon ein sehr unliebsamer Kommunikationsweg, da sehr unpersönlich...



Ich hab es nicht bös gemeint, es ging nur nicht wirklich daraus hervor 
Es gibt nunmal halt auch Leute, die sich sowas gefallen lassen und dann sich woanders ausheulen, ich hoffe, du verstehst, was ich meine.

Ich freu mich sehr für dich, dass es so schnell geht und das es ein gutes Ende genommen hat.


----------



## TobyJoeH (29. Juni 2010)

Du, des war von mir auch ned böse gmeint.  
Versteh di schon...

Danke... freu mi an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (29. Juni 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch keine Probleme mit irgendeinem *Mitarbeiter*.



Mädchen du bist eine Frau!!!


----------



## simdiem (29. Juni 2010)

TobyJoeH schrieb:


> Es gibt halt doch noch Canyon-Mitarbeiter denen was am Kunden liegt



Das kranke daran ist nur, dass so mit dir am Telefon scheinbar nicht umgegangen werden kann. Und du erst dann wie ein Kunde behandelt wirst, wenn du damit an die Öffentlichkeit gehst.


----------



## decline (30. Juni 2010)

simdiem schrieb:


> Mädchen du bist eine Frau!!!



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itYjXf1SE_4"]YouTube- Keiner ist kleiner als meiner![/nomedia]


----------



## MelleD (30. Juni 2010)

simdiem schrieb:


> Mädchen du bist eine Frau!!!



 
Na dann


----------



## TobyJoeH (1. Juli 2010)

Mädchen du bist eine Frau? Junge du bist ein Mann!


----------



## Mad-Mic (2. Juli 2010)

TobyJoeH schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> nun ist es mal Zeit meinem Ärger Luft zu verschaffen:
> 
> ...


 


Servus zusammen,

jetzt muss ich auch meine Geschichte zum Besten geben:

-         in der KW 52 200*9 *telefonischer Kontakt mit Canyon bezüglich der Rahmengröße, (bin 173 Groß (oder klein) und Schrittlänge 81, Oberkörper 60, Armlänge 60) und der Lieferbarkeit von einem Nerve AM 9.0 HS Orange Metallic
-         o. Ton Canyon: die Größe M wäre richtig und Lieferung KW 6

Bestellt habe ich über Canyon HP wo noch immer die Lieferung in der KW 6 zu sehen war. Und jetzt kommts: In der Auftragsbestätigung (Kunden-Nr.: D2026487; Auftrags-Nr.: VA1058233) stand auf einmal Lieferung KW *28*!!!
Halloooo!!! Mitte Juli 20*10*? Also ich p. E-Mail und Telefon nachgefragt ob es sich hier um einen Fehler handelt. In beiden Fällen war die Antwort NEIN, alles in bester Ordnung, so ist es halt. Der Liefertermin stimmt. Habe darauf die Canyon Homepage bis dritte Januar Woche beobachtet und da stand weiterhin die Lieferung KW 6.
1. Verarschung.

Im Anschluss habe ich mich mit Freunden über die Rahmengröße unterhalten, alle waren sie der Meinung dass die M Größe für mich viel zu groß wäre. Daraufhin habe ich in der KW 1 meine Bestellung auf Größe S umbuchen lassen. Die Beratung am Telefon kannste verbrennen.
2. Verarsche.

Und es geht weiter:

-         in der KW 26 habe ich die Aufforderung zur Zahlung bekommen was ich sofort am 29.06. erledigt habe (3. Verarsche weil es noch weiter geht)
-         zwei Tage später ist auch die Canyon Geldeingangsmail bei mir angekommen

Obwohl ich 43 Jahre alt bin habe ich mich wie ein kleines Kind gefreut. Der Urlaub (seit März geplant, gebucht und bezahlt) kann kommen. Meine Frau und ich und noch ein befreundetes Pärchen (und die vier Fahrräder) wollten ne 3 Wochen Tour durch Kroatien machen, von Insel zu Insel. Am 31 07. KW 30 sollte es los gehen. Ich bin der Fahrer weil wir auch nen MB Vito im Fuhrpark haben. Alles bis auf das kleinste Detail ausgearbeitet und wie schon oben erwähnt gebucht und bezahlt. 

Und jetzt kommt`s!!!
Gestern am 01.07. (das ist der Tag an welchem mein Geld bei Canyon eingegangen ist) Anruf von Canyon: es tut uns leid aber wir können die Lieferung in der KW 28 nicht einhalten, neuer Liefertermin (natürlich unverbindlich) KW 34 mit der Tendenz nach hinten.
Haloooooo!!!! 4. Verarsche.

Also ich lebe in München und im September brauche ich kein Fahrrad, da fängt langsam die Skisaison an!

DANKE Canyon, jetzt habe ich keine Frau sondern ne bissige Cobra zuhause. Der lang ersehnte Urlaub kann ich mir auch sonnst wo stecken. Und das befreundete Pärchen muss ich jetzt auch versuchen zu beruhigen, deren Urlaub habe ich somit auch vernichtet.

VERARSCHE ohne Ende!!! Einfach unglaublich.


----------



## shocked (2. Juli 2010)

ich will dich ja jetzt nicht noch ganz verrückt machen, aber ich glaube S ist dir zu klein, vorallem wenn du im urlaub kilometer in der geraden machen willst. ich bin ein bisschen grösser (178 cm, den rest weiss ich nichtauswendig) und finde, dass mir mein M fast ein bisschen grösser ausfallen könnte, bzw der vorbau länger sein könnte.

klar, im wald ist grösse M super aber aufn weg dorthin aufm asphalt fehlen mir irgendwie 2 cm zum richtig bequem sitzen

und falls du von deinem noch nicht vorhandenen bike noch nicht die schnauze gestrichen voll hast : ich könnt dir anbieden hier bei mir in nürnberg mal auf einen AM 6.0 in grösse M probe zu sitzen (falls du mal in der gegend bist )


----------



## steveo282 (2. Juli 2010)

Naja ob das mit der Größenberatung "Verarsche" ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. Keine Probesitzmöglichkeiten gehabt?
Hab bei 174cm ein Torque Playzone in M und das passt super. Nachdem Canyon Mitarbeiter zu mir gesagt haben, dass ich sowohl S als auch M fahren kann. 

Schade, dass immer nur die negative Meinung von wenigen Kunden zu hören/lesen ist.
Der großteil der Canyon Kunden wird wahrscheinlich super zufrieden (zb ich  ) auf dem Bike sitzen und nichtmal Zeit und Lust haben über etwas positives zu berichten.


----------



## Mad-Mic (2. Juli 2010)

Steveo282:
Playzone=Einsatzgebiet?
Nerve AM=Einsatzgebiet?
Merkst Du was?... und gute Stimme hört man weit, die schlechte noch weiter!
@Schocked: Danke für`s Angebot, melde mich bei Bedarf bei Dir.


----------



## mtb-xxl (2. Juli 2010)

Lass dir dein geld zurücküberweisen und kaufe die Lokal ein Bike. Nach so einer Story würde ich da nicht mehr zucken, zumal der Urlaub vor der Tür steht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (2. Juli 2010)

Mad-Mic schrieb:


> Steveo282:
> Playzone=Einsatzgebiet?
> Nerve AM=Einsatzgebiet?
> Merkst Du was?... und gute Stimme hört man weit, die schlechte noch weiter!
> @Schocked: Danke für`s Angebot, melde mich bei Bedarf bei Dir.



Jo ein Playzone kann man eher in klein fahren als ein AM 
Halte ein S auch für sehr klein. Das ist also sicher keine "verarsche".
Das der Termin auf der HP mal nicht stimmt ist auch keine verarsche, sie haben dir ja ein paar tage später bescheid gesagt.
Verarsche 3 und 4 sind irgendwie die selbe. 6 Wochen Lieferverzug sind natürlich bitter wäre ich auch frustriert. Aber mein Urlaub auf den Liefertermin von Canyon abstimmen? Das das riskant ist ist jedem der sich mit Canyon auseinandergestzt hat klar


----------



## MelleD (3. Juli 2010)

Strider schrieb:


> Aber mein Urlaub auf den Liefertermin von Canyon abstimmen? Das das riskant ist ist jedem der sich mit Canyon auseinandergestzt hat klar



Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht.
Ist nunmal Versender... 
Bei vielen Leuten geht es gut, bei einigen wenigen halt nicht.


----------



## TobyJoeH (3. Juli 2010)




----------



## Xplosion51 (3. Juli 2010)

Was dürfen wir darunter jetzt verstehen ?


----------



## kNiRpS (3. Juli 2010)

na das sein bike rechtzeitig geliefert wurde und alles in ordung ist, denke ich mal. so wie's niels wahl versprochen hat 

glückwunsch, viel spaß mit dem radl  (du wirst es nicht bereuen  )

EDIT: denk dran ne Kefü dranzubasteln


----------



## TobyJoeH (3. Juli 2010)

Rad ist gestern eingetroffen... 

Kann mir jemand die Marzocchi RCV 66 erklären wie ich die genau einstelle, komm irgendwie ned klar damit


----------



## Xplosion51 (3. Juli 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAZu3u7MAgY"]YouTube- Marzocchi 2010 66 Setup Tips[/nomedia]

Mit dem Roten Knopf rechts stellst du die Federvorspannung ein.
Warum keine Markierungen an der 66 RCV sind weiß ich nicht ,während sie auf der RC3 vorhanden sind.(Bei der RC3 ist der Einstellknopf identisch)
Du kannst im Video sehen in welche Richtung du soft und hard drehen musst.

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=161&action=searchResult

Luft solltest du nur SEHR wenig rein.(0-1bar) Ich denke es lässt sich auch ohne Luft fahren,wobei ich mit etwas Luft (man bräuchte eigentlich eine Niedrig-Luft-Pumpe) fahre und momentan mit der Vorspannung experimentiere...

Schön das du dein Bike jetzt hast 
Öffentlich beschweren hilft


----------



## Kor74 (3. Juli 2010)

hol dir doch ein Radon.
Ist genauso gut wie Canyon.


----------



## TobyJoeH (3. Juli 2010)

1. Vielen Dank nochmal an Herrn Wahl Nils! Hat alles perfekt geklappt!
    nur traurig dass es erst durch diesen Thread ins Rollen gekommen ist.

2. @ MelleD: Ich hoffe du weißt jetzt warum ich es über dieses Medium 
    probiert hab!  

3. Playzone ist bis jetzt echt ein Traum, ich bin nur zu dämlich um den
    Fox-Dämpfer und die M-Gabel einzustellen.

Gruß

Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikingschorsch (4. Juli 2010)

Zu 3. : Weiß zwar nicht, ob das genau richtig ist, aber ich habs so gemacht:

1) Negativweg einstellen: für harte Bikeparkeinsätze würde ich ca. 18- 20% negativweg hernehmen, wenn der Dämpfer richtig gut ansprechen soll 30- 35%

2) Zugstufe (rotes Rädchen ;-) aufs bike stellen, mit etwas Schwung draufsitzen. Wenns dann 1- 2x nachwippt, dürfte die Zugstufe passen. Wohin genau zu drehen ist weiß ich nich...

3) Druckstufe: Da merk ich nie nen Unterschied, ich habe einfach immer 9 Bar im Boost Valve.

4) Durchschlagswiederstand: Je nach Geschmack, ich habs immer gern, wenn ich noch ein paar Reserven zur Verfügung hab. Suchs dir aus.

Tipp: Weiß zwar nicht ob es wichtig ist, aber ich ziehe 1x im Monat immer mal alle Schrauben mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel nach, da fühle ich mich wohler. Das hat jetzt zwar wenig mit Dämpferabstimmung zu tun, aber... 





Ah ja: Zum richtigen Thema: Ich hab bestellt, gewartet, eine Woche früher das Bike bekommen (kling nach wenig, für mich aber ein Monat früher) und ich bin 100% zufrieden mit dem Bike (Alpinist)


----------



## Bikingschorsch (4. Juli 2010)

Zu 3. : Weiß zwar nicht, ob das genau richtig ist, aber ich habs so  gemacht:
Dämpfer:
1) Negativweg einstellen: für harte Bikeparkeinsätze würde ich ca. 18-  20% negativweg hernehmen, wenn der Dämpfer richtig gut ansprechen soll  30- 35%

2) Zugstufe (rotes Rädchen ;-) aufs bike stellen, mit etwas Schwung  draufsitzen. Wenns dann 1- 2x nachwippt, dürfte die Zugstufe passen.  Wohin genau zu drehen ist weiß ich nich...

3) Druckstufe: Da merk ich nie nen Unterschied, ich habe einfach immer 9  Bar im Boost Valve.

4) Durchschlagswiederstand: Je nach Geschmack, ich habs immer gern, wenn  ich noch ein paar Reserven zur Verfügung hab. Suchs dir aus.

Tipp: Weiß zwar nicht ob es wichtig ist, aber ich ziehe 1x im Monat  immer mal alle Schrauben mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel nach, da fühle ich  mich wohler. Das hat jetzt zwar wenig mit Dämpferabstimmung zu tun,  aber... 





Ah ja: Zum richtigen Thema: Ich hab bestellt, gewartet, eine Woche  früher das Bike bekommen (kling nach wenig, für mich aber ein Monat  früher) und ich bin 100% zufrieden mit dem Bike (Alpinist)


----------



## Bikingschorsch (4. Juli 2010)

So ein Blödsinn >.<
wie kann man das jetzt löschen?


----------



## TobyJoeH (4. Juli 2010)

Hey Bikingschorsch! Danke für deine Antwort.

Wie meinst du das mit dem Negativweg? Is das die Nachgiebigkeit? Versteh das ned, wies in der Anleitung steht... Woher weiß ich den 
genauen Federweg, damit ich die optim. Nachgiebigkeit einstellen kann...

Boost Valve is bei mir auch auf 9 bar und Durschlag ganz nach rechts 
gedreht, Luftrdruck im Dämper sind ca. 12 bar... aber irgendwie is der 
ganze Federweg immer gleich ausgenutzt...

Wofür sind die unteren Drehräder an der Marzocchi-Gabel?

Mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel kann man bei meinem Rad fast keine Schrauben nachziehen, da der Inbus zu klein ist..


----------



## Xplosion51 (4. Juli 2010)

TobyJoeH schrieb:


> Mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel kann man bei meinem Rad fast keine Schrauben nachziehen, da der Inbus zu klein ist..





http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...ies_id=14&supportcenter_articles_id=97&page=1


----------



## shocked (4. Juli 2010)

(falls dus nochnicht selbst rausgefunden hast)

wenn du den orginal canyon-drehmoment-schlüssel hast ist im loch vom griff ein kleiner adapter-aufsatz von 4mm auf 5mm drin. ist mir selbst anfangs nicht aufgefallen des ding 

edit: ah, zu spät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (4. Juli 2010)

TobyJoeH schrieb:


> Hey Bikingschorsch! Danke für deine Antwort.
> 
> ...
> Wofür sind die unteren Drehräder an der Marzocchi-Gabel?




schau dir das Video an:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAZu3u7MAgY"]YouTube- Marzocchi 2010 66 Setup Tips[/nomedia]


----------



## TobyJoeH (4. Juli 2010)

Verdammt...  Hab den Aufsatz grad entdeckt... Man bin ich blind...

Thx Xplosion51 für den Link ;-)


----------



## MelleD (5. Juli 2010)

TobyJoeH schrieb:


> 2. @ MelleD: Ich hoffe du weißt jetzt warum ich es über dieses Medium
> probiert hab!


 
Ja, weiß ich! 
Freu mich für dich! 
Lass es krachen!


----------



## Bikingschorsch (5. Juli 2010)

@TobyJoeH: Negativweg und Nachgiebigkeit ist glaub ich das gleiche, ich benutze dieses Wort aber nie. Und beim Torque gibts ja den SAG (=Negativweg= Nachgiebigkeit)- Monitor, bei dem kann man alles ganz komfortabel einstellen.


----------



## Canyon_Support (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

erstmal Glückwunsch an TobyJoeH. Ich wünsche dir viele schöne Ausfahrten mit deinem neuen Canyon Bike.

Auch Mad-Mic hat soeben eine PN von mir erhalten. Evtl. ist der Urlaub ja noch zu retten.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Niels Wahl
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## zeuss_79 (5. Juli 2010)

hallo leute, hab beim pulverbeschichten mega mist gebaut, brauche unbedingt eine wippe fürs nerve am 9.0 aus 2009...
ich bete das mir jemand helfen kann, koste es was es wolle!
habt vielen dank, der andre


----------



## cozze (5. Juli 2010)

habe im herbst 2009 ein canyon nerve xc 8.0 gekauft - perfekte lieferung und tolles gerät - bisher etwas über 1.000 km gefahren und es ist nichts nachzustellen, nachzuziehen, umzubauen usw. gewesen - nur etwas kette ölen und vor allem putzen putzen ... ich bin MEHR als zufrieden mit diesem mtb    danke!


----------



## zeuss_79 (5. Juli 2010)

du bist ab herbst bis ende 09 7800 km gefahren?  wie geht das denn, keinen beruf? oder das ganze jahr über auf 2 bikes?
mfg


----------



## zeuss_79 (5. Juli 2010)

naja, ich hätte lesen sollen.....sorry...


----------



## Stuntfrosch (7. Juli 2010)

Kurz noch mein Senf:
Im letzten Monat einen feinen Rahmenbruch am Nerve AM 2009 gehabt.
Nach 15 Tagen war das Rad wieder da und in der Zwischenzeit wurde noch ein Service an den Federelementen durchgeführt.
Das einzige "Problem" war, dass nach der Wareneingangsmail erst wieder die Versandmail mich über den Status informierte.
Ich habe nix Negatives erlebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (7. Juli 2010)

Sry, kann ich auch nix Negatives zu sagen.

Bekomme nun bald den dritten Rahmen aufgrund der Lackprobleme beim Grand Canyon CF. Und diesmal wurde ich direkt angerufen und der Retourschein müsste heute oder morgen auch da sein.

Nun wirds ein team-black  Damit dürfte das Passé sein!


----------



## Peter1975 (1. August 2010)

Ich kann über den Service von Canyon auch nichts Negatives sagen... Bei mir war die Pumpe für die Federgabel bei Lieferung defekt... Kurze Mail an Canyon und 3 Tage später war eine neue Pumpe da. Ich musste die defekte Pumpe nicht mal zurückschicken um den Garantieanspruch erheben zu können...

Okay, ist jetzt nicht die Wahnsinnspumpe, aber ich hab schon deutlich billigere Teile zwecks Umtausch bei anderen Herstellern retournieren müssen...

Bisher mal von mir für Canyon: 10 Points ^^


----------



## DerMolch (1. August 2010)

TobyJoeH schrieb:


>



...oh WOW, ein Serienbike ;-)
So wie Deins schauts auch im Katalog aus.


----------



## Peter1975 (1. August 2010)

Na und?? Wenn man sich einen Ferrari kauft, muss man da auch nix mehr dran machen und es ist auch "lediglich" ein Serienfahrzeug...


----------



## DerMolch (1. August 2010)

Peter1975 schrieb:


> Na und?? Wenn man sich einen Ferrari kauft, muss man da auch nix mehr dran machen und es ist auch "lediglich" ein Serienfahrzeug...



Naja, es hat ja auch niemand gesagt das man sein Bike noch tunen muss, mal abgesehen davon das ich die Diskussion welches nun der Ferrari unter den Bikes ist hier nicht lostreten mag!!!
Ich hielt es allerdings für relativ sinnfrei ein Foto eines Bikes welches 100% dem Katalog entspricht zu posten. Wenn wir das alle machen würden wäre hier 30 mal das gleiche Foto vertreten.


----------



## Peter1975 (2. August 2010)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Naja, es hat ja auch niemand gesagt das man sein Bike noch tunen muss, mal abgesehen davon das ich die Diskussion welches nun der Ferrari unter den Bikes ist hier nicht lostreten mag!!!
> Ich hielt es allerdings für relativ sinnfrei ein Foto eines Bikes welches 100% dem Katalog entspricht zu posten. Wenn wir das alle machen würden wäre hier 30 mal das gleiche Foto vertreten.


In dem Fall habe ich Deine Anmerkung bzgl. Serienbike falsch interpretiert. Sorry


----------



## coffeeracer (2. August 2010)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Wenn wir das alle machen würden wäre hier 30 mal das gleiche Foto vertreten.



Und wenn die anderen auch noch die Fotos mitzitieren 
Wo soll das nur enden?


----------



## DerMolch (2. August 2010)

coffeeracer schrieb:


> Und wenn die anderen auch noch die Fotos mitzitieren
> Wo soll das nur enden?



*g*


----------



## pbic85 (5. August 2010)

Hallo Zusammen, 
eigentlich will ich nicht wieder Benzin ins Feuer leeren jedoch
muss ich mich leider dem Eingangstread anschließen da ich vor kurzem ähnliches mit einem Canyon Mitarbeiter erlebt habe.
Ich habe zwar "erst" vor 3 Wochen Bestellt habe jedoch damals in der Verfügbarkeit LT mit KW33 bekommen. 

Einen Tag später kommt die Bestätigung vom Zahlungseingang mit dem Liefertermin (KW33) und der Rechnung. 
Wäre eine Lieferzeit von 5 Wochen gewesen. 

Letzten Freitag ruft mich dann ein Mitarbeiter von Canyon an das sich der Liefertermin "etwas" verzögern wird. 
Nach kurzem austausch teilt mir der Mitarbeiter mit das sich der Liefertermin jetzt von KW33 auf KW37 verschiebt. 
*Sind ja nur 9 Statt 5 Wochen Lieferzeit. *

Da ich jedoch mit dem neuen Torque 3 Wochen auf Urlaub fahren wollte, und kurzem sacken lassen der Meldung habe ich nochmals angerufen und versucht mit dem Mitarbeiter von Canyon zu verhandeln oder besser gesagt nach einer Lösung für mein Problem zu suchen. 

Jedoch war dieser Mitarbeiter weil evtl. schon später Nachmittag etwas ignorant und unfreundlich. 

Ich fragte ihn ob es nicht irgendeine Lösung gibt, evtl. Alternativen, worauf ich verzichten könnte, evtl Preisnachlass das ich jetzt mehr als die doppelte Zeit warten muss oder evtl. eine andere Lösung um den Liefertermin zu beschleunigen. 

Die Antwort war: Das einzige was sie machen können ist zurücktreten diese Möglichkeit haben sie ja. 

Oh wie froh ich sein kann, ich halte das auch für nicht ok!
Ich kann doch nicht einem Kunden den LT bestätigen und eine Woche später drauf kommen das ich doch erst 5 Wochen später Liefern kann und dann noch unfreundlich und patzige Aussagen liefern.

Daraufhin hab ich gesagt das es nicht mein Ziel ist zurückzutreten sondern eine Lösung zu finden mit der beide Leben können und die einzige Antwort war wieder: sie können zurücktreten, ich kann dazu nichts sagen ich habe eine Nachricht erhalten das ich ihnen mitteilen soll das sich die Lieferung etwas verzögert. 

Also ich bin auch der Meinung das man Kundenzufriedenheit nicht auf dem Weg erreicht dem Kunden zu sagen entweder du nimmst es so hin frisst es wie es kommt oder du trittst zurück. Ich bin auf jedenfall schwer am überlegen ob ich nicht doch noch abspringen soll.

Vielleicht liest dies ja auch jemand von Canyon, der mir evtl auch kompetente Aussagen liefern kann oder
wenigstens irgendetwas versucht um den Liefertermin zu beschleunigen das ich glücklich mit meinem Torque auf Urlab fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtrail (5. August 2010)

Tritt doch zurück, vielleicht bekomm ich meins dann schneller.


----------



## cougar1982 (5. August 2010)

ich bin mit dem service auch nicht ganz glücklich. die sattelstütze ist bei mir zu kurz. ich bin ca 2cm über der minimum-makirung. und auch das sattelrohr war nicht ordentlich entgratet. daher hatte ich canyon eine email geschrieben. als antwort kam ein tausch der stütze ist nicht möglich da sie keine andere hätten ich solle mir eine länger kaufen. auf den schlecht entgrateten rahmen gab es keine reaktion. 

ist ja kein problem entgratet war das ruck zuck, aber ich hätte mir eigentlich bei der sattelstütze etwas entgegenkommen gewünscht. ist auch echt doof bei der rahmengröße L solle schon ne 380er drin sein und net so ein kurzes spielzeug.


----------



## pbic85 (6. August 2010)

Wäre eine Option 
Wann hast du bestellt? und welcher LT wurde dir bestätigt?


----------



## xtrail (8. August 2010)

Hab es von der Größe umbestellt, 04.08.2010 Liefertermin 34KW, neuer jetzt 37KW.

Fahrrad bestellen und dann in Urlaub, würd ich mich aber nie darauf verlassen.
Schon mal neue Möbel bestellt, beim Schlafzimmer kann das auch lustig werden, da kommt Urlaubsstimmung auf, so- altes Bett raus- neues kommt nicht- wo ist die Luftmatratze?


----------



## Kaltumformer (8. August 2010)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> ich bin mit dem service auch nicht ganz glücklich. die sattelstütze ist bei mir zu kurz. ich bin ca 2cm über der minimum-makirung.



Apple würde dir einen Lackstift schicken. Damit bringst du dann eine neue Markierung 2cm weiter oben an - Problem behoben!


----------



## cougar1982 (9. August 2010)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Apple würde dir einen Lackstift schicken. Damit bringst du dann eine neue Markierung 2cm weiter oben an - Problem behoben!


 
ist natürlich auch ne möglichkeit. ich hab jetzt ne verstellbare stütze drin. da bin ich zwar auch ein paar mm über der markierung aber keine 2-2,5cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philipp7586 (6. November 2010)

Hier mal meine Erfahrungen mit Canyon:
Torque im Frühling bestellt und hatte es 1 Woche später bei mir!
Vor kurzem habe ich das bekannte Spiel an der Wippe festgestellt und umgehend eine Reklamation an Canyon geschickt. 3 Tage später hatte ich den Rücksendeschein.
Nun, 2 1/2 Wochen später ist es wieder auf dem Weg zu mir.
Alle Personen mit denen ich zu tun hatte waren überaus nett und haben sich bemüht mir zu helfen. 
Von mir gibt es nur Lob für den Canyon-Service.

Viele Grüße und allen wartenden viel Geduld!!


----------



## Otterauge (7. November 2010)

mtb-xxl schrieb:


> Lass dir dein geld zurücküberweisen und kaufe die Lokal ein Bike. Nach so einer Story würde ich da nicht mehr zucken, zumal der Urlaub vor der Tür steht!



So was liest man so oft aber letztendlich ist es doch auch eine Luftblase. Entweder habe sie das Bike nicht was man sich aus geguckt hat und es wird versucht ein anderes Schmackhaft zu machen.. mit alles Mitteln.

Welche Alternativen werden den von den Örtlichen Händlern geboten. Entweder sie haben es nicht da und wenn du nur das willst bestellen sie es...( Probefahren... nein das werde ich ja extra für sie bestellen.. also anzahlen dann bestelle ich).

Die meisten haben Bikes unter 2000 da oder die Abgespeckten Versionen da muss man dann also auch Abstriche machen.

Hier im Raum Wiesbaden gibs ja einige Händler aber ein Trek Remedy war nicht zu bekommen für 2500... man wollte mir immer ein Cube Frizz oder Stereo andrehen. Tolle Bikes aber mir gefällt halt nicht der Hinterbau.

Letztendlich bin ich nach Koblenz gefahren und habe da jetzt im Outlet eins genommen was ich Mi. abholen kann. Klar ist es kein 2011 aber was solls das ich um die Jahreszeit keins bekomme und mich nicht von den Lieferzeiten blenden lasse ist doch auch klar. 

Ich habe mich erst Mitte des Jahres mit dem Radfahren beschäftigt und mir zwei Räder vom Händler um die Ecke andrehen lassen. Das eine zu weich am Hinterbau das andere jetzt mit Rahmenriss beim Händler. 

Ich fahre zukünftig lieber zum Hersteller statt zum Zwischenhändler der druck hat Räder zu verkaufen und mir Schön redet die er da hat. Der ist vieleicht freundlicher aber da muß man auch mitunter lange warten wenn was dran ist oder er es nicht da hat was mir vorschwebt.

Alles hat seine Vor und Nachteile, ich fand den Outlet Verkauf jetzt als Vorteil.


----------



## DailyRaider (10. November 2010)

Die Aussage "geh doch besser zum lokalen Händler" finde ich auch ein Witz. Ich habe hier bei mir in der direkten Umgebung bestimmt 10 Händler von denen kann man 9 komplett vergessen weil sie das womit sie werben eh nicht erfüllen. Entweder haben sie (obwohl Stützpunkthändler) die Bikes nicht in der passenden Grösse da oder sie haben es gar nicht. Die Preise sind der Witz und teilweise sind die nicht mal freundlich. Ich musste mir wegen meinem Canyon sogar schon Kommentare wie oje ein Canyon, die taugen nichts anhören. Da muss man sich doch an den Kopf fassen Von dem was die bei sich stehen haben kann eh nichts mithalten ausser es kostet wesentlich mehr wie das Canyon und selbst dann...naja Canyonfahrer wissen was ich meine 

Bei mir erfüllt der lokale Händler eher die Funktion der Werkstatt für Reperaturen die ich mir nicht zutraue/kein Werkzeug habe.

Mann kann nicht alles haben und der Tausch von Geduld gegenüber Canyon gegen das was man dafür bekommt ist aus meiner Sicht fair (das musste auch ich erst lernen...).

In diesem Sinne, jeder kann frei entscheiden und wenn man es mit Humor nimmt ist alles nicht so schlimm


----------



## Wastegate (11. November 2010)

Peter1975 schrieb:


> Na und?? Wenn man sich einen Ferrari kauft, muss man da auch nix mehr dran machen und es ist auch "lediglich" ein Serienfahrzeug...




Du willst doch nicht im Ernst ein Canyon mit Ferrari vergleichen 

Ferrari hat Stil und absolute Klasse.Canyon....na ja lassen wir das lieber.


----------



## Deichkind (11. November 2010)

Wastegate schrieb:


> Ferrari hat Stil und absolute Klasse.



Darüber kann man aber auch streiten...


----------



## Wastegate (12. November 2010)

Deichkind schrieb:


> Darüber kann man aber auch streiten...




Stimmt...jetzt,wo du es sagst


----------



## off_by_one (12. November 2010)

Nachdem ich jetzt auch erste Erfahrungen mit dem Service gemacht habe, muss ich sagen, ich bin positiv überrascht:

- noch am Tag meiner Reklamation per Mail, habe ich ein Feedback vom Service erhalten, in dem man mir anbot, einen Rückholschein zuzusenden

- 2 Tage später hatte ich diesen im Briefkasten

- 4 Tage nach Eingang meines Pakets bei Canyon, habe ich die Benachrichtigung erhalten, dass das Paket wieder an DHL übergeben wurde.

Das Ganze hat also mit Versand ~10 Tage gedauert. 

Super Service! Bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## chicken07 (13. November 2010)

gerade mein fahrrad von dhl bekommen - ein gc cf 2010er modell aus dem outlet - leider die falsche rahmengröße - seriennummer stimmt nicht mit der auf dem lieferschein überein - da kommt so richtig freude auf - besonders, weil mir das auffällt, 10 minuten, nachdem dort heute niemand mehr erreichbar ist *daumen hoch* - in dem sinne: ein schönes wochenende!


----------



## chicken07 (15. November 2010)

so gerade bei der hotline angerufen - leider gibt es das bike, das canyon mir verkauft hat, gar nicht mehr - wurde jetzt also auf ein 2011er rad vertröstet - na toll - scheint ja kein einzelfall zu sein!


----------



## kevinphillip (15. November 2010)

Wenn ich das so lese bezahle ich ein bisschen mehr und kaufe mit ein radon..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kevinphillip (15. November 2010)

Wenn ich das so lese bezahle ich ein bisschen mehr und kaufe mit ein radon..


----------



## Wastegate (15. November 2010)

> bezahle ich ein bisschen mehr



Das gegenteil dürfte der Fall sein.Ein Radon Rad in ähnlicher Austattung kostet eher weniger.....



> und kaufe mit ein radon..



Gute Entscheidung.Ich hatte bis jetzt mit den Koblenzern auch keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht.....


----------



## wartool (17. November 2010)

Ihr seid raus! ;-)

ich habe gerade am Montag wieder einen tollen, freundlichen, kundenorientierten Service in Koblenz kennengelernt, der sogar den letzten positiven Kontakt noch übertroffen hat.

Meine Raklamation wurde ohne sich rausreden zu wollen, oder ähnliches angenomme, fachmännisch hinterfragt und schließlich zu meiner Zufriedenheit abgewickelt.

Die Leute, die ich bisher vor Ort in KO mit meinen Problemchen maltretiert habe waren immer super nett und kompetent.

Euch biede trotzdem visl Spaß mit den Radons... man wird sich dann ja hier wohl nichtmehr lesen...


----------



## the.saint (17. November 2010)

chicken07 schrieb:


> so gerade bei der hotline angerufen - leider gibt es das bike, das canyon mir verkauft hat, gar nicht mehr - wurde jetzt also auf ein 2011er rad vertröstet - na toll - scheint ja kein einzelfall zu sein!



ein 2011er zum Outlet-Preis? Wäre jetzt auch nicht gerade das schlechteste oder?


----------



## chicken07 (17. November 2010)

saint" data-source="post: 7759089"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> ein 2011er zum Outlet-Preis? Wäre jetzt auch nicht gerade das schlechteste oder?



nein, natürlich nicht zum outlet-preis. auch deswegen sehr ärgerlich!


----------



## softbiker (17. November 2010)

Hat eigentlich mal jemand mitgezählt der wievielte Heulfred das hier im Canyon-Forum schon ist. 
Man liest ja bald nichts anderes mehr als Beschwerden von unzufriedenen Kunden.
Warum bestellt man dann da noch.
Mir will sich das einfach nicht erschliessen.
Naja die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.


----------



## xtrail (17. November 2010)

Die meisten die hier rumheulen sind doch zu blöd um sich die Schuhe zusammen zubinden oder sie wollen was umsonst.

Sollen die anderen Versender doch mal ein Forum hier aufmachen.


----------



## chicken07 (17. November 2010)

Hey. 
Also ohne hier unnötig in Hysterie zu verfallen: 
Ich wollte gar nicht "rumheulen", sondern nur meinen Unmut darüber äußern, dass in meinem (Einzel-)fall ein Rad in den Outlet-Bereich von Canyon gekommen ist (und von mir am selben Tag! noch bestellt wurde), welches es offensichtlich so gar nicht gegeben hat (oder welches auf anderem Wege einen Abnehmer gefunden hat?). Das find ich schon sehr ärgerlich und unprofessionell.

Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich ein Canyonrad kaufen, und bin auch weiterhin von den Produkten angetan.

Vielleicht habe ich meinen Beitrag unter den falschen Threadtitel gepostet.

BG


----------



## Wastegate (17. November 2010)

> Hat eigentlich mal jemand mitgezählt der wievielte Heulfred das hier im Canyon-Forum schon ist.
> Man liest ja bald nichts anderes mehr als Beschwerden von unzufriedenen Kunden.
> Warum bestellt man dann da noch.
> Mir will sich das einfach nicht erschliessen.
> Naja die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.


So siehts aus.Ständiges Gejaule....mein Canyon hat dies....meines das.
Ich bin der Meinung das die ganzen Fanboys  der Koblenzer Bude es nie lernen.Im gegenteil.Der Support kann noch so schlecht sein...es wird immer weiter dort gekauft.
Was solls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtrail (17. November 2010)

Mitunter wird dort gekauft, weil Produkt und Service stimmen, aber was solls, is halt Internet.


----------



## DerandereJan (17. November 2010)

xtrail schrieb:


> ...Die meisten die hier rumheulen sind doch zu blöd um sich die Schuhe zusammen zubinden .....




Ergo: Sind für dich Leute, die sich die Schuhe zusammenbinden schlau??


----------



## Loods (17. November 2010)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Ergo: Sind für dich Leute, die sich die Schuhe zusammenbinden schlau??



Nicht, dass ich solche Aussagen wie von xtrail unterstütze; aber wenn aus dem anwesend sein von A irgendein B folgt heisst das nicht automatisch, dass aus dem nicht vorhanden sein von A auch B abwesend ist.
Also dreh ihm mal nicht die Worte zur Belustigung im Mund herum.


----------



## öughm (17. November 2010)

kann nur sagen, dass die Mitarbeiter wirklich nett waren, reklamation kein problem....hat bei mir heute alles reibungslos geklappt!


----------



## Barney_1 (17. November 2010)

öughm schrieb:


> kann nur sagen, dass die Mitarbeiter wirklich nett waren, reklamation kein problem....hat bei mir heute alles reibungslos geklappt!



Kann ich mich nur anschließen, bin rundum zufrieden.
Barney_1


----------



## DerandereJan (17. November 2010)

Loods schrieb:


> Nicht, dass ich solche Aussagen wie von xtrail unterstütze; aber wenn aus dem anwesend sein von A irgendein B folgt heisst das nicht automatisch, dass aus dem nicht vorhanden sein von A auch B abwesend ist.
> Also dreh ihm mal nicht die Worte zur Belustigung im Mund herum.




......du hast es nicht verstanden......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtrail (17. November 2010)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> ......du hast es nicht verstanden......


 
Mist, ich find den Editier- Button nicht.


----------



## DerandereJan (17. November 2010)

xtrail schrieb:


> Mist, ich find den Editier- Button nicht.




Macht doch nix......liest sich nur lustig........


----------

